# Fish Ladder



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

Posting here because they're cell phone pics. iPhone 6+.







































I have these all on my good camera, but hate sitting down to process them. I'll get to it eventually!

...................................


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2015)

Pretty fancy compared to the ones I've been to.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2015)

Are those Grade I or Grade III?


----------



## bribrius (Feb 11, 2015)

these might have come out better than the camera ones


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Are those Grade I or Grade III?


Sorry, I don't speak Greek fluently.


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

runnah said:


> Pretty fancy compared to the ones I've been to.


Yeah, done though the depression-era Works Process Administration (WPA), so it was tax money at work. Never mind that we have no species of fish native to Oklahoma that swim upstream to spawn. Just your typical .gov boondoggle. But I never hear of it referred to in that way.


----------



## waday (Feb 11, 2015)

That does seem fancy. When do they operate it?

I've only seen two in person. One was a fairly old style--similar to a rocky substrate. The other was literally an elevator that would carry the fish up the dam, and then release them through a slide. Someone had to sit there and operate it. Fun fun.


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

waday said:


> That does seem fancy. When do they operate it?
> 
> I've only seen two in person. One was a fairly old style--similar to a rocky substrate. The other was literally an elevator that would carry the fish up the dam, and then release them through a slide. Someone had to sit there and operate it. Fun fun.


I don't believe they ever operate it. We don't have fish smart enough to use it!


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

I originally wanted to get down to the bottom on the other side to get pics. But it was probably 30-40 feet down some pretty rocky edges. With my back, I decided better of it.


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

bribrius said:


> these might have come out better than the camera ones


Are you saying my photography skills on my good equipment is worse than my cell phone photography?! 

Don't answer that!!!!!

   

......................


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

It was mid-afternoon and the sun was very bright. I used the Lee Big Stopper to turn it down a few notches. Got some 15-20 second exposures. I'm hoping they at least look as good as my cell pics lol!!


----------



## waday (Feb 11, 2015)

snerd said:


> I don't believe they ever operate it. We don't have fish smart enough to use it!


That's crazy.


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

No, that's .gov. Not their money, what do they care?! They just like spending it. I'm sure it employed a few men during the depression, so it's all justified by their reasoning. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waday (Feb 11, 2015)

snerd said:


> No, that's .gov. Not their money, what do they care?! They just like spending it. I'm sure it employed a few men during the depression, so it's all justified by their reasoning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


Still, someone would have had to have said: "hey, let's build a fish ladder on a small dam". Who recommended it and what was their reason?


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

I use the Camera+ app on my iPhone, love it. Usually add a little Clarity Pro and then sharpen a bit. That's it. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

waday said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > No, that's .gov. Not their money, what do they care?! They just like spending it. I'm sure it employed a few men during the depression, so it's all justified by their reasoning.
> ...


Heh heh........ you dare to hold someone accountable in .gov?! Silly man.


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waday (Feb 11, 2015)

snerd said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...


It never does any good to try. haha

Also, I have the same app. I like it.


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

I sat and pondered those same questions when I heard about this thing. But there is just no way you're going to be able to go back that far and find out who okayed this project. I believe it was FDR and crew.  


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronlane (Feb 11, 2015)

@snerd is that west of the Mt Scott? Or is that at the fish hatchery?


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2015)

waday said:


> That does seem fancy. When do they operate it?
> 
> I've only seen two in person. One was a fairly old style--similar to a rocky substrate. The other was literally an elevator that would carry the fish up the dam, and then release them through a slide. Someone had to sit there and operate it. Fun fun.




Yeah my company has built a few. It is amazing how much tech and tax payer money is spent so fish can ****.


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

ronlane said:


> @snerd is that west of the Mt Scott? Or is that at the fish hatchery?


Ron, it's way west........... Go west to the Ranger Headquarters and turn left, go about 3 miles ?? And you'll see the sign for French Lake. Turn left and drive to parking, walk the Dog Run Hollow Trail veering left towards lake side. It will take you right up to the dam, about 1/4 mile.


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll snap the old WPA metal logo-tag they embedded into concrete on most projects out there, next time I'm out there. Looks sort of like this one, but has the "shield" design.









Here's one a little closer!


----------



## waday (Feb 11, 2015)

runnah said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > That does seem fancy. When do they operate it?
> ...


Very true.

By any chance, did your company do the one on the Conowingo Dam?


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

Not to post-whore, but I also found this neat book while searching around for the WPA in Oklahoma...............

http://www.amazon.com/Leaning-Legacy-The-WPA-Oklahoma/dp/1885596693



> The Great Depression took its toll on the pocketbooks and emotions of Oklahomans who lost their jobs as banks failed, businesses closed, and farm markets collapsed in the 1930s. In 1935, President Franklin D. Roosevelt and Congress created the Works Progress Administration (WPA), the largest of Roosevelt s New Deal programs designed to bring America back to good economic health. After 1939 the agency was known as the Work Projects Administration. The WPA was a work relief program that left a positive impression upon Oklahoma. Not only were workers able to earn enough money to feed their families, their work on WPA projects is a monument to the success of the program. All over Oklahoma are schools, public buildings, stadiums, armories, and parks still used 70 years after WPA workers built them. The WPA shield is permanently attached to hundreds of structures that have served their communities well. Not only did WPA leave a lasting legacy of buildings, many WPA workers learned trades from the opportunities in work rooms and in sewing rooms. WPA workers built rock-lined ditches for malaria control, dams for water storage, and outhouses to improve sanitation. WPA music, writing, theater, and arts projects added to the cultural growth of the young state. This book is a history of the impact WPA made upon Oklahoma. It also is a tribute to the thousands of men and women who made the best of a bad economic time and contributed greatly to the future of Oklahoma. Their legacy will never be forgotten.


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2015)

waday said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...



Nope!


----------



## waday (Feb 11, 2015)

runnah said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Ok, just wondering! That would have been pretty neat.


----------



## snerd (Feb 11, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Are those Grade I or Grade III?


Never did ask you what you meant. ??


----------

